# I noticed that Craigslist ads........(Rant)



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

People over 200 lbs probably ride 160+...and there are a lot of people that big..

The thing i find funny about Craigslist are people selling 1998 Burton or Sims boards (WITH FREE BINDINGS AND BOOTS) for 200 dollars...or atleast they are trying too...i'm sure a lot of newbies buy that garbage too...


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm 190lbs and 6' tall...

I'd never go under a 160cm for an all mountain board. Ironically, I can never find 160+ boards online on the clearouts on websites and stuff, so I guess this is just karma. :laugh:

(I agree with you, board lengths given in inches are annoying (unless that's how the board is marketed for some reason... :dunno


----------



## Gibs (Jan 28, 2010)

Snowfox said:


> I'm 190lbs and 6' tall...
> 
> I'd never go under a 160cm for an all mountain board. Ironically, I can never find 160+ boards online on the clearouts on websites and stuff, so I guess this is just karma. :laugh:
> 
> (I agree with you, board lengths given in inches are annoying (unless that's how the board is marketed for some reason... :dunno


OK so there may be a demand for the 160+ boards.....just seems like there are a ton out there.....alot of them say "Barely Used". 

Yeah 200 for old garbage and beat up is alot of what is on there. I agree people are probably buying that stuff. 

Gib


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Gibs said:


> There are alot of 160+ boards on there.....how many people ride over a 160 board? I dont know but 1 person.


Not everyone is 5'7" 150lbs. like you and your peoples.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

This is true for more than just snowboards on craigslist, I've seen GSXR 600's on there with the "good beginner bike" label.

I think the main market of people buying snowboards on there are beginners though, at least as shown on here, I've seen quite a few "is this a good board" posts with old old boards and bindings.


----------



## unsunken (Dec 15, 2009)

I tend to see a lot of barely used new boards on craigslist, obviously for higher prices than the beat up stuff, but they pretty much all say that they're "good for a beginner" even if they're not. Probably just to get more sales. There seems to be a large market for them out there. For the most part, beginners don't know what a good board for them is, so if you describe it as a good beginner board they will probably take your word for it.

For example:
"it is still super responsive and has sharp edges. This set up is ideal for a lady that is just starting out or has years of experience."
I don't know anything about the specific board/setup that was listed, but usually "super responsive" and 'ideal for someone starting out' don't go hand in hand.

I've also searched craigslist before and haven't seen that many 160+ boards. *shrug* Maybe it's cause I don't pay as much attention to them, but I see tons of boards in my range (150-155).


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I also see a lot of really weird sized board on CL, both really small (120s and 130s) and really large (164+).

My all mountain board is a 160. I'm 5'11" 190.


----------



## Gibs (Jan 28, 2010)

Well I stand corrected on the large board part, but the rest of it is still true...LOL

I do see a good amount of Barely used boards too that are almost what you can buy them for during early/late season sales.


----------



## hwa (Dec 2, 2008)

very much buyer beware when dealing with CL, especially for beginner shredders who may be paying 80% of retail for a 2004 setup.


----------



## Veccster (Dec 31, 2007)

Where you from, Gibs?

I ask because I also do not know anyone who rides over 160. Hell, my local shop only carries up to a 156.

The reason is that we only have groomers around here and the slopes are short and not very steep. The longest slope at Seven Springs takes me about 1 minute to get down.

Maybe you are only looking at east coast craigslist ads. I think out west, you need those longer boards to get through the crazy snow that gets thrown at you. I've had one good powder day in 4 years at Seven Springs. And it was tough for my 200# ass on a 156. Every other day is fine. 



And dirt bike ads are the same way on Craigslist. They are always "great for beginners".


----------



## Gibs (Jan 28, 2010)

I am in SoCal.


----------



## IanG224 (Jan 2, 2010)

Veccster said:


> Where you from, Gibs?
> 
> The reason is that we only have groomers around here and the slopes are short and not very steep. The longest slope at Seven Springs takes me about 1 minute to get down.
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Veccster (Dec 31, 2007)

IanG224 said:


> Is seven springs any good? im from around ski liberty and whitetail. Ive been thinking about going up there for the weekend sometime


I think it's pretty decent - for what the are has to offer. I mean, if it was a choice between Springs and any other resort within a 6 hour radius, I'd choose Springs. 

They have put in a TON of parks and hits (I think there are 6 parks and 2 pipes). 

And it's far more fun than it's neighbor, Hidden Valley.


----------



## banana420 (Dec 7, 2009)

Veccster said:


> And dirt bike ads are the same way on Craigslist. They are always "great for beginners".


"almost new" my ass when it has wiseco piston, hot cams, full exhaust, new plastics, new tires, chain, sprocket, clutch, clutch basket, 3 air filters.

"super fast"-and for how long before the engine grenades.

oh an when you see new valves on a four stroke you just know its probably not a good idea. unless the bike is for like $1200 haha
not many people take good care of dirtbikes. 
and a lot of the people who do maintain their bikes race the shit outta them. until they arent worth it anymore

pretty much if your gunna buy a used dirtbike buy a 2 stroke unless you personally know who had the 4 stroke or its a trail bike


----------



## TsEthan (Feb 3, 2010)

I'v found alot of good stuff for cheap on criagslist.


----------



## banana420 (Dec 7, 2009)

^ oh you can totally find a lot of good deals on craigslist but theres also a lot of over priced garbage.


----------

